# Slide Out Bed



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Can you sleep on the sldieout queen in a 21RS if not opened?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Keystone says no, a few do with a homemade brace under the bed inside.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

This has been discussed a lot. Below is just one of the many threads regarding the issue. I don't even let my little guy crawl in mine when it is in. I've never seen a need to sleep in it while it is in. If Ireally needed a nap, I'd put the dinette down.

Scott

Sleeping in the closed slide.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The bed is off limites while it's pushed in. Only takes 2 mins to get it set up, so I don't see this as problem.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Here we go on this one again









Don


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Here we go on this one again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's be patient now.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Steelhead said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > Here we go on this one again
> ...


I'm very patient steelhead
kids distracted me again









Don


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Sorry Hootbob, but We were all newbies sometime or other and I pretty recently.
It can be intimidating even to post on such a great forum with so many knowledegable folks. No insult intended. Just hope we can all be patient with those who are new. I feel I still am still new too and will make many blunders.
Best wishes.

sunny

Dallas


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Steelhead said:


> Sorry Hootbob, but We were all newbies sometime or other and I pretty recently.
> It can be intimidating even to post on such a great forum with so many knowledegable folks. No insult intended. Just hope we can all be patient with those who are new. I feel I still am still new too and will make many blunders.
> Best wishes.
> 
> ...


Thanks!
Yes I am very new. I haven't picked up the new camper. It won't be ready until Feb 21st.
And I think that I got the idea NO SLEEPING while the slide out is in.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Haven't done it myself but I know a few that have after they put bracing under the front part.

Bracing doesn't neen to be much. A couple of 2x6s between the bottom of the slider and the floor and evenly spaced across the front should do it.

Bill


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

kywoman said:


> Can you sleep on the sldieout queen in a 21RS if not opened?
> [snapback]80499[/snapback]​


kywoman,

I made a brace to go under the QS when it is in. I have pictures but can't seem to post them in the gallery (files are to large). If you'd like to see them, send me a PM and I can attach them to an email.

The only time we use the QS slid in is when we are travelling and want to stop at a rest area for a few ZZZZ's.

The brace works fine for this.

-Matt


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

Morrowmd said:


> kywoman said:
> 
> 
> > Can you sleep on the sldieout queen in a 21RS if not opened?
> ...


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

kywoman said:


> Morrowmd said:
> 
> 
> > kywoman said:
> ...


A PM is a "Private message" that you can send to another member on the boards.
Kinda like Email within The Outback boards.
Look below a members name when they post and you will see a box that says PM, just click on that.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Steelhead said:


> Sorry Hootbob, but We were all newbies sometime or other and I pretty recently.
> It can be intimidating even to post on such a great forum with so many knowledegable folks. No insult intended. Just hope we can all be patient with those who are new. I feel I still am still new too and will make many blunders.
> Best wishes.
> 
> ...


Oh sure! Be patient! Be patient! But you guys aren't patient when I try to calm a newbie with my description of my black water bucket brigade. Sure! I like that!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Moosegut - Calm their nerves? Are you kidding? For me the thought of a 5 gallon bucket full of you know what and then thinking as I go up the stairs with it, did someone let the dog out (75 pounds of happy Golden Retriever) and her wanting to know what I was bringing home for her to play with. As we all know a young dog thinks everything you bring home is for them to play with. Well you get the picture.

But thats just me and didn't you say you were not going to bring that subject up again?? I know going cold turkey is tough but the first step is admitting you have an addiction.

Now back to the topic. Yes, No.

Yes - you can if you really need to and take precautions such as a brace.

No - you really shouldn't, it is so easy to set up that you save nothing when worrying about it with it in.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> For me the thought of a 5 gallon bucket full of you know what and then thinking as I go up the stairs with it, did someone let the dog out (75 pounds of happy Golden Retriever)
> [snapback]80754[/snapback]​


My worst nightmare.


----------

